# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Chat errant malade paris 13

## virgi

Bonsoir,
Une amie me signale au 9 rue watteau à paris 13,la présence d un chat noir qui a lair très malade.yeux qui coulent,poils colles a l arrière probablement de diarrhée et il est affamé.
Ils sont plusieurs mais les autres sont en bonne santé. Une asso est au courant mais ils disent qu une vieille dame qui les nourrit les empêche de les trapper afin de les amener chez un vétérinaire.
Quelqu un parmi vous pourrait aider ce pauvre chat ?
Merci de vos retour.

----------


## GADYNETTE

le petit a t'il pu être pris ???

----------


## Alantka

> Une asso est au courant mais ils disent qu une vieille dame qui les nourrit les empêche de les trapper afin de les amener chez un vétérinaire.


Cette femme est-elle la propriétaire du chat ? Si non, elle ne peut pas s'opposer légalement à ce qu'il soit mis à l'abri par une association.

----------


## virgi

Elle prétend qu il fait partie d une association qu elle a creee. Mon amie s y est rendue ce matin,elle a vu cette dame qui lui a dit que tous les chats étaient identifiés et stérilisés. Entre temps une autre asso qu elle a contactée lui a dit que c était faux. La minette à la diarrhée et est maigre,ses poils sont couverts de diarrhée mais la dame s obstiné a dire que tout va bien et qu elle lui donne du smecta de temps en temps. Elle semble déconnectée des réalités mais essaie visiblement de bien faire. L assoc qu à joint ma copine lui a dit qu ils allaient essayer d envoyer des policiers faisant partie d une asso afin d amener la minette chez le véto. 
Pour le moment aucune nouvelle
C est compliqué elle a du passer peut être 10 coups de fil et s est déplacée plusieurs fois entre chez elle et paris.

----------


## lilou130

virgi 
trappe ce chat emmene le chez le véto pour le faire soigner . Ne t'occupes pas de pierre paul ou Jack sinon le chat ne s'en sortira pas;

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Des nouvelles?

----------

